# Islabike Beinn - 100 euro besser als andere?



## eschmeling (15. August 2012)

Hallo,
mein erster Post hier und ich wollte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen zu meinen Rad-Ueberlegungen hoeren:
Wuerde meiner 7 jaehrigen, 1.25m Tochter gerne ein leichteres Rad besorgen - ich kaufte ihr uebereilt ein gebrauchtes 20zoll (wir sind gerade aus USA nach CH gezogen, fuer 6 Monate, dann 6 monate Berlin, dann zurueck), und jetzt kommt sie nicht gut an die Bremsen ran, und will so ungern bergab fahren - und von uns aus gehts in alle Richtungen ziemlich schnell bergab!
Resultat: Rad steht im Keller und wir nur manchmal um den Block gefahren. 
Hab dann auch gleich mal das Rad gewogen und es kommt auf fast 14kg, also ein ganz schoener Brocken. 
Jetzt hab ich hier fleissig gelesen und ich habe den Eindruck, dass Islabikes wirklich die Marke ist, die am positivsten bewertet wird. Die kostenguenstigere Alternative ist das Orbea Grow 2. Preisunterschied liegt aber bei ueber 100 euro (guenstiger Orbea Anbieter in Frankreich), und wenn ich die neuen islabike versionen bestelle (50 pfund teurer, aber wohl leichter, habe gestern mit denen telefoniert, Beinn small gibts schon nicht mehr in der alten version) wirds nochmal ein groesserer Preisunterschied.
Gewichtsmaessig ist das islabike wohl 1.5kg leichter (8.8 vs. 10.4kg).
Lohnt sich das, mehr fuer das Beinn auszugeben? 
Besonders sportliche Plaene haben wir nicht, aber es waere schoen, wenn wir Familentouren unternehmen koennten und sie Spass am fahren hat (also eher bescheidene Ambitionen hier).
Ich weiss das islabikes einen sehr guten Wiederverkaufswert haben, aber wir wuerden das Rad vermutlich in die USA zuruecknehmen und da ist die Marke nicht so bekannt. 
Auf dem Schweizer Gebrauchtmarkt sehe ich sonst eher die Scott / Trek 20 Zoll Raeder fuer ca. 150 Euro, und begeistern tun die mich fuer den Preis nicht so.
Und die billigste Alternative waeren natuerlich neue Bremsen an dem schon vorhandenen Radbrocken....
Wuerd mich freuen, ein paar Meinungen zu hoeren!
danke und gruss
elke


----------



## Mamara (15. August 2012)

Haben die Bremshebel nicht so kleine Madenschrauben, mit denen man die Griffe evtl. näher an den Lenker justieren kann?

Wäre zumindest die günstigste Alternative.

Ansonsten ists natürlich immernoch sauschwer, in CH kannst du auch mal nach gebrauchten Cycletech Moskitos ausschau halten(das wird auch von der Größe noch lange halten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (15. August 2012)

Also ich habe das 24" Orbea live gesehen, das ist chon ein gutes Bike. Die Bremsgriffe stÃ¶ren mich, sind halt aus Plastik und verbiegen sich. Das ist ja aber schnell und gÃ¼nstig zu tauschen. Bei Isla kenne ich das 20" in small und large. Ich bin bekennender Isla Fan und denke das es sehr gute FahrrÃ¤der sind.

1,5kg Gewichtsunterschied wÃ¤re mir schon etwas Wert. Ob das bei Dir auch so ist, kannst nur Du entscheiden. FÃ¼r mich sind 1â¬/Gramm normal, aber ich bin vielleicht auch in der Hinsicht nicht ganz normal 

Wenn Du selber noch tunen willst, macht es evtl. nicht so den groÃen Unterschied...

Fahren wird Sie mit Beiden ...


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Hallo Elke,
erst einmal herzlich Willkommen im forum. Auch ich kann nur von Isla schwämen -und nein ich bekomme keine Verkaufsprovision von denen 
Orbea ist im allgemeinen kein schlechtes Rad (zumindest die Kinderräder). Wir haben sowohl ein 24" Orbea aus 2012 als auch ganz frisch ein Isla Beinn 24 und ich finde, dass schon Welten dazwischen liegen. Meine klare Kaufempfehlung: Isla !! 

Reibungsloser Ablauf bei Isla von A bis Z und vor allem: piccobello eingestellt, da können sich manche Händler vor Ort eine Scheibe abschneiden. Auch die Größenangaben finde ich sehr gut gelungen. Ich hätte eher zum 26" gegriffen, Isla riet mir davon ab und empfahl mir das 24" - zu Recht !!

Was meinst du eigentlich mit: _Beinn small gibts schon nicht mehr in der alten version._ ? 

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Also ich habe das 24" Orbea live gesehen, das ist chon ein gutes Bike. Die Bremsgriffe stören mich, sind halt aus Plastik und verbiegen sich.


 
Also bei unserem sind die Bremgriffe aus Stahl, kein Plastik (MX 24 XC)


----------



## Y_G (15. August 2012)

kann nicht genau sagen welche Version das war, denke Starrgabel und 24"...


----------



## Mamara (15. August 2012)

Wobei mir die Orbea MX20 noch deutlich besser gefallen als die Grow, doch die werden bei 1,25Körpergröße schon sehr bald wieder zu klein sein. Laut Orbea passen ja ab 1,25 auch schon die 24".

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/bicis/modelos/mx_24_xc/#presentacion


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Laut Orbea passen ja ab 1,25 auch schon die 24".


 
Diese Angabe ist mE mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Meiner war 127 cm als er das Orba bekam, auch heute mit 130 cm gleicht dies eher einer Streckbank mit 30 mm Vorbau. Obwohl mein Sohn einen längeren Oberkörper als Beine hat. Wenn ich das orbea 24" und Isla 24" nebeneinander stelle, fällt direkt das lange Oberrohr bei Orbea auf, sowie der flachere Sitzwinkel.

Grüße,


----------



## eschmeling (15. August 2012)

Danke fuer die Antworten bisher!
Was ich meinte mit "Beinn small gibts in der alten Version nicht mehr":
Rief letzte Woche und gestern bei Islabikes an und fragte nach dem Beinn small in lila. Dann wurde mir gesagt, das gaebe es nicht mehr, und sie wuerden jetzt mit neuen Farben rauskommen, statt lila gaebs dann rosa, und die Raeder werden 50 Pfund teurer (und wohl auch leichter/verbessert, wobei ich da nicht nach Details gefragt habe). Seit gestern gibts das Beinn small gar nicht mehr in der guenstigeren/alten Version, und das Beinn large nicht mehr in lila. 
Und deswegen mache ich mir halt wegen des Preisunterschiedes Gedanken, der dann eben noch groesser wird.


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Danke für die Info's der Farben!  Da darf man ja gespannt sein wie sie sich nun outen


----------



## Mamara (15. August 2012)

Warum denn mit 1,25 noch ein Beinn S welches ab 1,10 ist? Die Isla-Angaben kommen ja meist sehr gut hin und das L ist ab 1,16 und das 24" ab 1,22? Oder hat das Kind extrem kurze Beine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (15. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Also ich habe das 24" Orbea live gesehen, das ist chon ein gutes Bike. Die Bremsgriffe stören mich, sind halt aus Plastik und verbiegen sich.  ...


Ich bezweifle, dass deine Tochter die Bremsgriffe verbiegen kann. Kinder haben nicht die Handkraft eines Erwachsenen.


----------



## eschmeling (15. August 2012)

Ja, habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft die Innenbeinlaenge zu messen und tatsaechlich ist sie fast - aber nicht ganz - beim 24 rad dran - 56 cm, aber minimum Laenge fuer das Beinn 24 ist 57cm, und jetzt hab ich hier ja auch schon oft gelesen, dass das Minimum wirklich absolutes Minimum ist....aber natuerlich schade, wenn es so grenzwertig ist (von wegen lange halten)!


----------



## chris5000 (15. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Also ich habe das 24" Orbea live gesehen



In einem Berliner Laden? Wo? Will auch.


----------



## Y_G (15. August 2012)

Bei 1 cm unter dem Minimum würde ich auf das 24" gehen, evtl. mit einer anderen Sattelstütze um noch etwas runter zu kommen...

@chris: nicht im Laden hat, als ich das Beinn abgeholt habe stand da schon der 24" Nachfolger auf dem Hof ...


----------



## trolliver (16. August 2012)

Hallo Elke,

die Preisdifferenzen haben ihre Gründe in so vielem, dass man eigentlich immer nur selbst bestimmen kann, ob einem ein Produkt den Preis Wert ist, der dafür verlangt wird. Nach all den positiven Berichten hier und eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem kleinen CNOC16 meines 3Jährigen würde ich spontan sagen: _mir_ wären die Islabikes die Differenz Wert. Vermutlich auch 50 Pfund mehr, wenn Isla dafür Verbesserungen ankündigt (ich hätte dann doch gern Details...  ).

Deine Tochter hat einen im Verhältnis längeren Oberkörper und entsprechend kürzere Beine als der Durchschnitt (könntet ihr auch an Kleidergrößen merken). Dann auf ein von der Rahmengröße eher kleines Fahrrad zu gehen hätte vermutlich zur Folge, dass das Kind eher gestaucht als gestreckt auf dem Fahrrad sitzt, weil die Fahrradlänge dann im Gegensatz zum Oberkörper des Kindes auch klein ausfällt. Das ist zum Fahren sehr unökonomisch.

Bei 125cm Körperlänge und *einem (1)* Zentimeter fehlender Beinlänge zum nächst größeren Rad würde ich mich auf jeden Fall für das größere entscheiden. Haben wir auch so gemacht, obwohl unserem Sohn zur Islaangabe sogar zwei Zentimeter fehlten und die bei Kleinkindern noch stärker ins Gewicht fallen dürften. Er hat das Rad nun bald zwei Monate, fährt von Anfang an super darauf und hat die zwei Zentimeter auch schon durch Wachstumsschub rausgeholt (ich musste bereits zweimal die Sattelstange rausholen und werde dafür noch einen Schnellspanner besorgen).

Dazu kommt noch, dass das 24er Beinn in meinen Augen noch das bessere Rad ist. Vermutlich gehen die Änderungen beim 20er von der Ausstattung her in diese Richtung.

Oliver


----------



## eschmeling (16. August 2012)

Danke fuer die detaillierte Antwort! Ich messe heut nachmittag nochmal, weil sie eigentlich eher langer Beine hat (dachte ich - muss mir heute nachmittag mal die anderen Kinder anschauen, die hier rumrennen ).
Habe islabikes auch geemailt, und wenn ich da was hoere, werde ich berichten!
danke,
elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eschmeling (16. August 2012)

Ok, 
hier die info von Islabikes, kam heute per email:
[FONT="]The  main difference in the Beinn 20 large is the bike is significantly  lighter, the components that have been up dated are below:[/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]-New Islabike Rims[/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="]-Fewer lighter spokes[/FONT]
[FONT="]-New lighter Islabikes chain set[/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="]-New Islabikes stem[/FONT]
[FONT="]-New Islabikes pedals and saddle [/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="]-New Islabikes handlebars [/FONT]
[FONT="]-New seat post [/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="]-Stainless steel brake noodle, seat clamp and stem bolts[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR]
 [COLOR=navy][FONT="]The weight has been reduced from 8.9kg to 7.8kg. The Beinn 20 large is now £299.99 and is available in red, blue and pink

Anmerkung: zwischen dem pink und dem vorherigen lila ist kein riesiger  Unterschied, also kein helles rosa sondern eher fuchsiafarben. Wie/ob  sie der Preis fuer das 24er Rad aendert, weiss ich nicht, weil ich  danach gestern nicht gefragt hatte.[/FONT]


----------



## Diman (16. August 2012)

eschmeling schrieb:


> The weight has been reduced from 8.9kg to 7.8kg



Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Y_G (16. August 2012)

ach bis auf die Felgen tauscht man davon ja eh alles aus


----------



## Mamara (16. August 2012)

Und selbst bei nem Kilo weniger, werden sich viele lieber wieder über die 50Pfund mehr aufregen .

Ich finds absolut Top, wie die echt über Jahre immer am Ball bleiben.
Da steckt nämlich grad bei Kinderrädern verdammt viel Aufwand, Suchen und Verhandlungen mit Herstellern dahinter, die mit so wenig Mehrbudget, noch mal dermaßen abzuspecken.

Jetzt noch fürn Hunni mehr ne Version mit leichten und ordentlich laufenden Lagern und man kanns fast so lassen wies kommt .


----------



## Y_G (16. August 2012)

die sollten ne IBC-Sonderedition bringen, wir haben ja genug Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt


----------



## Cyborg (16. August 2012)

Für nur 999'- EUR.


----------



## trolliver (16. August 2012)

Das ist ja fein, das ist ja fein!! Wenn mein kleiner Pimpf in das Alter kommt, ist alles um die Hälfte leichter, Juchhuh!!


----------



## eschmeling (16. August 2012)

Hab jetzt auch noch mal nachgefragt, ob das 24 entsprechend auch veraendert wird - wenn ich was hoere, gebe ich das weiter.
Fuer mich erreichen wir leider glaube ich damit so ziemlich die Schmerzgrenze (wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, das Beinn 24 dann bei 350 liegen wird) - das Rad ist bestimmt das Geld wirklich wert, aber ich glaube die Ueberzeugungsarbeit dafuer schaffe ich ich hier im Haushalt nicht - aber mal sehen, ich bleibe am Ball.


----------



## Tiri (16. August 2012)

Boah, super von Isla die Veränderungen  Da lohnen sich die 50 Pfund erst recht !!!
Schade dass meiner schon so "groß" ist


----------



## trolliver (17. August 2012)

Wenn ich das recht verstehe, Elke, dann habt ihr euch aber nun doch für das 24er entschieden, oder? Das hielte ich dann für eine gute Entscheidung!

Ist denn überhaupt gesagt, dass es vom Beinn24 kein aktuelles oder altes Modell mehr gibt? Tiri hat ihres gerade vor zwei Wochen oder so in Rekordzeit erhalten, das gäbe doch Anlass zur Hoffnung.

Übrigens: *das* Argument für das "teure" Rad gegenüber meiner Frau war der fast neupreishohe Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eschmeling (17. August 2012)

Soo, nochmals ein update, weil ich denke dass interessiert doch viele:
Die neuen, leichteren bikes gibt es bis jetzt nur in rosa - die anderen Farben noch nicht in leichter.
Und das Beinn 24 wiegt dann 8.8kg in der neuen Version (statt 10.3) und kostet dann eben auch 350 statt 300.

Habe auch noch mal meine Tochter gemessen und bin dann bei 58cm gewesen, also definitiv die 24er Groesse - aber besonders kooperativ waren beide Kinder nicht, ist also ein bisschen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Gerne haette ich das Beinn 24 ja schon, in rosa und v.a. auch mit 8.8kg. Weiss aber wirklich nicht, ob das hier durchgehen wird. Mit Zoll und Fracht komme ich dann auf ca. 550 Franken oder 460 Euro.
Im oertlichen Kleinanzeigenmarkt koennte ich ein Scott Contessa (20 groesse allerdings) fuer 150-160 euro (180-200 franken) gebraucht bekommen, und auch ein Specialized Hotrock fuer den Preis (auch 20 zoll allerdings). Gebraucht natuerlich, aber (angeblich, habs ja noch nicht live gesehen) in gutem Zustand.

Und da ist jetzt die Frage, ob die Mama mehr als das Kind das gute Beinn 24 will....


----------



## Diman (17. August 2012)

Contessa und Hotrock 20" sind doch mit Isla nicht zu vergleichen. Als 24er kann ich dir Speci Hotrock A1 FS 24 mit 11" Ramen empfehlen.


----------



## Diman (17. August 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> In einem Berliner Laden? Wo? Will auch.



Habe ich im Spanien Urlaub genug gesehen. Schön gemachter Rahmen, der Rest würde ich entsorgen.


----------



## chris5000 (17. August 2012)

eschmeling schrieb:


> Beinn 24 [...] 8.8kg.



Isla hat bestimmt mitbekommen, dass ich hier schon mit dem Orbea MX 24 geliebäugelt hatte und gehandelt.


----------



## Tiri (17. August 2012)

Ahhh ich werd verrückt echt ???? Sooo leicht soll das 24" dann werden ??? Alle Achtung !! So ein Mist aber auch, dass Isla mir das nicht vorher verraten hatte  Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meines in nicht mal innerhalb 48 Std geliefert wurde... naja andererseits hätten wir es in rosa nicht genommen 
Wie auch immer, wir sind super zufrieden mit dem Bike 

Haben wir ja noch Hoffnung dass das liebäugelte 26 creig wenn es bei uns ansteht auch von Isla "getunt" wird


----------



## Tiri (17. August 2012)

eschmeling schrieb:


> Mit Zoll und Fracht komme ich dann auf ca. 550 Franken oder 460 Euro.


 
Zum Vergleich: Ich habe *465 Euro* bezahlt zwar mit inkl anderen Reifen aber *OHNE* Zoll etc.


----------



## chris5000 (17. August 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Ich habe *465 Euro* bezahlt zwar mit inkl anderen Reifen aber *OHNE* Zoll etc.



Soweit ich weiß, haben Schweizer den Zollnachteil, auf der anderen Seite aber den Vorteil, dass sie die VAT (englische MwSt) nicht zahlen müssen.
Zumindest zeitweise war aber m.W. auch der Versand nach CH teurer als nach D. Endpreisvergleiche zwischen Deutschen- und und Schweizer Bestellern sind also recht kompliziert.


----------



## eschmeling (17. August 2012)

Ja, der Schweizer Endpreis ist immer so ein bisschen ungefaehr und ich stuetze mich da auf die Info von einem anderen Forum-Mitglied weil zusaetzlich zu Zoll und Steuer auch variable Verzollungsgebuehren anfallen koennen - genau vergleichen kann man nicht, kommt aber grob auf einen aehnlichen Preis raus.
Natuerlich ist mir auch klar, dass die von mir genannten Alternativen (also 20 zoeller Contessa oder specialized) nicht vergleichbar in Sachen Qualitaet usw. sind - aber meine Ueberlegung ist dann auch eher, ob es jetzt erstmal mit so einem relativ guenstigeren Fahrrad reichen muss, auch wenn es nicht so toll ist - oder ob es einfach so wenig toll ist, dass es sich quasi nicht lohnt.
Bin eben urspruenglich von dem 250 pfund Preis ausgegangen fuer das Beinn 20, und jetzt ist das schon eine andere Kalkulation, und daher denke ich jetzt eben an die Gebrauchtalternativen.


----------



## trolliver (17. August 2012)

Ich kann alle Gedanken zu einem günstigeren Rad verstehen, selbst die bis max. 200 Euro für ein gebrauchtes sind ja nicht wirklich billig. Für die Kinder tut es meist eh die gute gebrauchte Variante.

Nur eines würde ich definitiv nicht machen: ein 20"-Rad für die Kleine kaufen. Dafür ist sie wirklich zu groß und gewöhnt sich eine unökonomische Haltung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. August 2012)

vielleicht kannst Du das ja über Bekannte nach D bestellen dann hast Du den Vorteil vom Wechselkurs und nicht die hohen Versandkosten. MwSt+Zoll machst Du dann an der Grenze ... nur mal so ein Gedanke. Meine restliche Familie steht btw. gerade im Stau auf dem Weg von Züri nach Hause


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. August 2012)

Verzollung von Fahrrädern geht in der Schweiz über Stückzahl http://www.zoelle.ch/zollobjekte/bemessungsgrundlagen

Was der Import kostet steht unter hier   (TARES, Zollansatz, Tarifnummer 8712) - 12 Franken. Rein vom Zoll her, lohnt es sich also nicht mal bis zu einem Laden "über der Grenze" zu fahren. Zum Zoll selber kommen natürlich die Mehrwertsteuern (8%) und eine allfällige Zoll-Abfertigungsgebühr (10-15 Franken), ist alles aber Nebenschauplatz im Vergleich zu den Versandkosten von 60 Pfund.

Ärgerlich allerdings die hohen Versandkosten, da wir Schweizer (im Gegensatz zu unseren in der EU ansässigen Kollegen) allerdings keine englische Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen müssen, gleich sich das in etwa aus.

Kurz: irgend ein Dreh über Deutschland bringt nix, wenn da ein Privater dazwischengeschaltet wird, dann wird's im Gegenteil noch viel teurer weil man doppelt Mehrwertsteuer zahlt (GB und CH für Lieferungen an Private). Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass man das Fahrrad ordnungsgemäss verzollt.

Selber habe ich nun schon 4 Islabikes "importiert" (Rothan, Cnog 16, Beinn 20 small und Beinn 24) und bereue die Investitionen nicht. Klar - gibt auch nette Bikes in der Schweiz (z.B. die Kinderräder von Stöckli-Bike oder das MTB Cicletech Moskito), aber das Moskito ist noch teurer als das Beinn (zugegeben: eventuell auch noch eie Spuhr hochwertiger). Auch sehr schön ist das Scott RC Junior, aber einerseits mus die Grösse passen und andererseits sind über 1000 Franken für ein Kinderfahrrad dann doch sehr extrem - zumindest, wenn man damit nur zum Spass bisschen rumkurvt und nicht Rennen fahren will. Preislich in ähnlichem Rahmen (in Schweizer Läden) wie das Beinn sind die Specialized (Hotrock A1 FS 24). 

Was nun wirklich "besser" ist, kann ich mangels Vergelich nicht abschätzen. Aber: all meine bisherhigen Erfahrungen (von Strasse über Singletrails ums Haus rum bis hin zur blauen "Bähnli-"Route in der Lenzerheide oder der Familientour Pany (Route 326) welche mit doch schon knackigen Passagen aufwartet, hat sich nie ein Kind über mangelnden Federweg beschwert. Einzig beim Bikepark in der Lenzerheide wären auf dem Slope-Parcour Federungen dringend anzuraten - aber da hab ich meinen 6-Jährigen sowieso gestoppt (der wäre auch über die grössten Tables gesprungen wo sonst reine Downhiller Ihr Level verbessern) und IMHO wären dort all die an Kinderbikes verbauten Federungen sowieso für die Katz (die Freerider/Downhiller haben bis zu 200 Millimeter Federweg - hinten und vorne). Soll nicht heissen, dass eine Federung nicht nett wäre, aber in der Regel eben teuer, mechanisch anfällig (mein Gabelservice an meine Fox-Gabel hat grad 650.-- gekostet, dafür kann man sich ein komplett neues Kinderbike kaufen) und zudem eben zu schwer für das was es meist bringt (von Tuning-Varianten mal abgesehen, geht hier ja um käufliches Material).

Gibt also viele Varianten (und zu sehr vielen verschiedenen Preisen - welche nicht immer nachvollziebar sind), in Preis/Leistung hat Islabike bei mir mit Abstand das Rennen gemacht, zudem ist es doch schön etwas zu fahren, was nicht jedes zweite andere Kind auch hat.

Aber: wenn das Kind nicht aufs Rad passt, dann bringt alles Aussuchen nichts. Bei Isla sind die Tabellen wirklich gut, andere Räder sollte man unbedingt ausprobieren (Isla-Rahmen fallen in der Regel klein aus, man kann also sehr schnell auf ein grösseres Modell gehen, welches eventuell dann eine Saison länger genutzt werden kann). A propos: Occasion lassen sich die hochwertigen Bikes gut verkaufen, ist also nicht die ganze Kohle "futsch".

Marc


----------



## eschmeling (21. August 2012)

Also unser Plan ist jetzt erstmal so - letztes Wochenende hat mein Mann nochmal tuechtig an dem alten Fahrrad rumgeschraubt und es doch noch geschafft, die Bremshebel naeher zu stellen - und jetzt traut sich meine Tochter den Berg runter (na, son kleinen Huegel beim Sportplatz) und findets ganz toll und hat glaube ich ein bisschen mehr Lust auf Berge fahren usw. gekriegt. Wir kommen also zumindest von unserem Berg runter! Das Rad ist sonst natuerlich nicht der Knueller - die grip shift Schaltung kann ich kaum runterschalten, sie natuerlich erst recht nicht - aber erstmal haben wir was.
Dieses Wochenende ist Fahrradboerse hier in Bern, und da will ich mich mal umschauen was es so auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gibt. Islabike ist nicht vom Tisch, waer immernoch toll, aber erstmal kommt die Veloboerse.
Ich waer ja schon neugierig, die Islabikes mal "live" zu sehen - wohnen vielleicht ein paar Schweizer Besitzer in der Naehe von Bern und wuerden uns mal gucken lassen?


----------



## NoSaint_CH (21. August 2012)

In Bern hab ich noch ne ganz heisse Adresse: http://www.thoemus.ch/youngrider

Kenne die Preise nicht, aber nach allem was ich gehört habe, sollen die Thömu-Bikes wirklich super sein - zumindest ist Beratung inklusive.

Und hier gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten: http://www.extra-bike.ch/velos_2de.php?unterkat=Kindervelo, ist sicher auch mal einen Abstecher wert (paar Grad weniger als in Bern wird's in Schwarzenburg schon haben).

Hab mir das Cube und das Blast angeschaut, beides (auch) nette Sachen. Cube bekäme man in Deutschland einiges günstiger (da ist massiv CH-Aufschlag drauf), BMC als schweizer Marke liegt auch wieder auf Niveau der Mitbewerber. Wie gehabt: ob man Federgabel will und ob die Kidds eine 3-fach Schaltung bedienen können (cool ist's auf jeden Fall) lässt sich kaum verallgemeinern - treten muss man aber in jedem Fall selber.

Wer zu unkonzentiert fährt kann sich mit jedem Bike hinlegen. Meinem Kleinen (gut 4.5 jährig) grad am Wochenende passiert - Vollgas bergab Stehend auf den Pedalen mit dem 20 Zoll Isla auf etwas tieferen Schotter auf einem Weg ohne den Hintern genug nach hinten zu strecken, Bike hat angefangen kreuz und quer durch die Gegend zu schieben - und der Junge hat aus lauter Panik die Bremse gezogen. Tja, war blöderweise die vordere . Sind knapp an einem Spitalbesuch vorbeigekommen, aber der Arm vom Handgelenk (er hatte zum Glück Bike-Handschuhe an) bis zum Ellenbogen war mehr oder weniger von der Haut befreit, was doch zu bisschen mehr Tränen als üblich geführt hat. Wird wohl paar Tage dauern bis er da wieder runter fährt (war echt nicht steil, aber der Schotter halt doch bisschen tiefer als angenommen), aber wenn er halt nur vorne bremsen will und den Hintern auf Höhe des Sattels behält, wird das noch paar mal weh tun.

Liegt's am Bike? sicher nicht. Da hilft alle technische Aufrüstung nichts, gehört wohl (irgendwie) dazu. Fact ist, dass diese "Bikes" eben dazu da sind im Gelände zu fahren - und dass man sich da auch mal mit unfreiwilligen Abstiegen befassen muss. Will man "nur" Radwege fahren (oder zur Schule fahren), dann muss so was nicht sein, da gibt es deutlich günstiere Alternativen (mit Dynamo fürs Licht, Reflektoren an den Rädern welche was taugen und Nabenschaltungen welche im Grunde wartungsfrei sind).

Marc


----------



## eschmeling (1. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
so, ein paar Wochen spaeter hab ich jetzt mal ein paar Raeder live gesehen - und zwar Velotraum, Kokua, und das Moskito.
Persoenlich rein vom Aussehen her gefiel mir das Moskito am besten.  Ist auch hier in der Schweiz preislich mehr oder minder gleich mit dem Kokua (600 vs. 580 CHF). Heute hat meine Tochter die auch mal ausprobiert, weil wir eh in der Stadt waren, und sie fand das Kokua zu lang fuer sich (20 groesse, wohlgemerkt). Das Moskito gefiel ihr gut. Ich denke mal, mit etwas Geduld kann ich evtl. ein gebrauchtes Moskito finden, das waere dann guensitger als ein islabike, neu waere islabike ein bissel billiger (wenn ich vom Beinn 24 als Vergleich ausgehe).
Jetzt waer ich mal neugierig, wie islabikes und Moskito so im Vergleich sind und v.a. ob das islabike (beinn 24) auch laenger ist als das Moskito. Waer toll, wenn da jemand die Antwort wuesste!
danke!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (3. September 2012)

Das Beinn 24 ist grösser als das Moskito (und zwar einiges). Als mein Kleiner das Beinn 20 (Smal!) erhalten hat, haben wir auch das Moskito angeschaut - und das war eindeutig zu gross. Entspricht somit in etwa den "anderen" 20 Zoll Rädern. Das 24er Beinn fällt zwar eher klein aus (wie gehabt, Islabike hat eher kleine Rahmen) ist aber ein 24er und kein 20er. Vergleich somit irgendwie nicht ganz OK.

Die 20 Zoll Räder laufen schon ordentlich und das Moskito ist wirklich schön gemacht. Zwischen Moskito und Beinn 20 ist bei mir die Wahl auf das Beinn gefallen, weil das Moskito doch ein ganzes Stück teurer war (neu) und man Occasionen nicht bekommt - oder dann vom Rennbetrieb wirklich stark beanspruchte Räder in überholungsbedürftigem Zustand. Einfach so, nur um bisschen rumzufahren, zahlt wohl keiner den Preis von einem Moskito (vielleicht hat sich das inzwischen geändert, das Buzz ist ja noch ne Ecke renntauglicher aufgebaut - und noch mal ein gutes Stück teurer). Zudem wie gehabt: als mein Junge das 20 small mit 4.5 Jahren bekommen hat, war er (mit 110 cm) eindeutig zu klein fürs Moskito. Bisschen eingewöhnung (1/2 bis 1 Saison) muss sein, weil die Kinder sich doch einigermassen schwer tun mit der Grip-Shift Schaltung - mein Kleiner, wird bald 5, der das Rad um Ostern bekommen hat, kann noch immer die Gänge nicht schalten weil er zu wenig Kraft in der Hand hat (und sich im Gegensatz zu seinem sehr sportlichen Bruder nicht gerade geschickt anstellt).

Wie gehabt: das Moskito ist im 20 Zoll Bereich wirklich was feines und kann dank Zubehörteilen dem Wachstum des Kindes angepasst werden (im Laden haben wir mir mal was von bis zu 9-jährig gesagt, dann könnte man wohl schon zu einem kleinen 26er greiffen). Aber: 20 Zoll Räder sind, egal wie der Rahmen ausfällt nun mal nur 20 Zoll gross. Fährt man z.B. ausgefahrene/ausgewaschene Single-Trails, dann stecken diese kleinen Radgrössen einfach schneller fest, auch ist die Überschlaggefahr grösser, wenn man mal eine Treppe runterfährt. Ebenfalls bremsen diese Räder heftiger, wenn man mal mit Vollgas in tiefen Matsch oder Kies fährt (hat mein kleiner ja mit dem Beinn 20 grad bewiesen), das können 24 Zoll Räder deutlich besser. Egal ob Wurzeln im Wald, steile Passagen auf aufgefahrenen Bergstrecken oder generell die Stabilität auf schnell abgefahrenen Pass-Strassen - grössere Räger sind da einfach besser, auch wenn die Rahmengrösse vielleicht anfangs etwas grenzwertig ist.

Im Gewicht macht das zwischen Beinn 20 small und Beinn 24 im übrigen weniger Unterschied als man denken könnte (kommt allerdings auch davon, dass das grössere mit leichten und teuren Schwalbe Racing-Reifen ausgerüstet ist und das kleine mit stabilen aber schweren Conti-Reifen). Beim Tragen und schieben ist die 20 Zoll Variante hier wieder etwas besser (also wenn's das Kind macht). Noch ein Nachteil: das 20 Small (vermutlich auch das Moskito) haben Probleme normale Trinkflaschen im Rahmen unterzubringen (kann man mit dem von Islabike erhältlichen Flaschnhalter beim 20 Small im Grunde vergessen, die Flasche bekommt kein 5-jähriger raus und selbst ein 7-jähriger muss anhalten und kann nicht während des Fahrens die Flasche greiffen).

Egal welche Variante man nimmt: sind alles hochwerige (Serien-)Räder welche zwar im Kauf wesentlich mehr kosten als die (im Grunde im Gelände untauglichen, weil viel zu schweren) Räder beispielsweise von Toy's R Us, aber dafür im Occasionspreis durchwegs akzeptable Preise erzielen. So hat unser 16 Zoll für 1.5 Jahre etwa 150 Franken gekostet - das kostet bei Varianten mit Federung schon der jährliche Service vom Fachhändler.

Wenn Dein Kind gross genug für ein 24er sind, dann nimm das, auch wenn es bei den ersten Ausfahrten vielleicht etwas gross ist. Die Kidds wachsen dermassen schnell, dass ein gut passendes 20er bereits in einem Jahr, maximal 2, zu klein ist - zumal es ja nicht mehr lange geht bis zum Winter und die Saison deshalb sowieso schon zu Ende geht (MTB Cycletech hat leider kein 24er im Angebot, weshalb die Marke leider rausfällt - Vorteil könnte hier Scott verbuchen, weil man diese Räder halt bei jedem Fachhändler bekommt, allerdings ist das RC dann fast doppelt so teuer wie ein Islabike - so viel besser kann das IMHO kaum sein).

Marc
Kleine Anmerkung: beim Moskito wird vom Hersteller angemerkt, dass es sich um ein MTB für Sporteinsätze für Kinder handelt - im Strassenverkehr (sofern geplant) fehlen da Rückstrahler und so Kram! Das Islabike ist zwar auch fürs Gelände gemacht, wird aber im Auslieferungszustand mit Katzenaugen und Speichenreflektoren geliefert, zudem sind die Originalreifen durchaus Strassentauglich (Stollenreifen machen es den Kindern auf Asphalt nicht wirklich einfacher mit dem höheren Rollwiederstand). Je nachdem was man machen will, kann also die eine oder andere Variante punkten (die leichten Schwalbe Rocket Ron fürs 24er haben mich mit Schläuchen fast 100.-- gekostet, da schmilzt die Preisdifferenz zum Moskito welches schon mit ordenltichen Reifen geliefert wird ordentlich dahin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (3. September 2012)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> MTB Cycletech hat leider kein 24er im Angebot



http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/shop/front/prod.php?parmx=cHJvZCUzRDIyJTI2cHJvZHZycyUzRDkwJTI2bGFuJTNERw%3D%3D&parmz=ca4d3022710c7e57670f7caf04d6154b


----------



## NoSaint_CH (4. September 2012)

uups  - schon wieder durch die Wirklichkeit überholt.
Tja, somit wäre im 24er Sektor wohl ein weiteres edles Teil auf der Watch-Liste. Wer postet als erster die Erfahrungen mit dem Teil?


----------



## niros (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Isla-fans und - schrauber,

suchen für unsere 6-j. Tocher ein angemessen leichtes bike. Sie ist 19 kg / 117cm, Beinlänge abgeschätzte >= 52 cm. 
Einsatz: family (Stadt mit leichten Buckeln, ab und zu ein Ausflug aufs Land, mal ne mehrtägige Tour).

Sie fährt bislang recht aufrecht (nicht sonderlich langer Oberkörper) und würde sicher auf dem BEINN small ggf. momentan besser sitzen, aber nächstes Jahr? Liketobike 20 schien mir z.B. zu lang. 

Bin bei BEINN 20 large oder Kania bike 20 gelandet.

Und nun meine Fragen an Euch:
1. hat jemand schon ein "neues leichteres" BEINN 20 small oder large (ab ca Sommer 2012) zu Hause und könnte für mich die Rahmenmasse ausmessen?
2. wie ist das mit dem Übergang 20 small nach 24 oder 20 large nach 26 small? geht letzteres realistischerweise (müsste laut ISLA TAbelle gehen) oder braucht man dennoch das 24er dazwischen?
3. ich habe hier u.a. gelesen, dass die Lager der BEINN 20 nicht so rund laufen??? Nun verstehe ich nicht, warum alle dennoch so begeistert sind? Habt ihr dann alle die Laufräder ausgetauscht? oder ist es nur eine Frage, sie gut einzustellen? Oder stimmt das gar nicht? Als nicht-Freak schien mir die Leichtgängigkeit der Naben und Lager neben dem Gewicht immer DAS entscheidene am Rad zu sein?? helft mir auf die Sprünge, danke
4. hat jemand von euch die Schutzbleche, den Gepäckträger und Ständer von ISLA 20 (aktuelle Version) schon mal auf die Waage gelegt? und der Unterschied verbaute ISLA-Reifen versus der hier empfohlene 47-406 Mow Joe? (Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur was für Asphalt und ab und zu Forstwege, keine steinigen Pfädchen oder Matsch / Sand)
Ich hab bislang wenig mit Hightech-Teilen herumgeschraubt, würde mich aber dranwagen wenn es wirklich was bringt, und frage mich ob die als Zusatzoption angebotenen Teile bei ISLA empfehlenswert sind oder es hier in D leichteres zu besserem Preis gäbe. Wir brauchen: Ständer, Schutzbleche (kann auch Plastik Steckteil sein wenns Gewicht spart), LED Stecklicht; einen Gepäckträger im Keller den ich nur bei Touren dranmachen würde.

Kania - scheint mir auch ein schönes bike, und laut www scheint ja die Kurbelhöhe (blaues 2012er gegenüber dem weissen 2011er) nun 4cm abgesenkt zu sein, aber - rechne ich richtig - hat ca. 1,2 kg mehr als isla und ist damit raus, richtig?
(wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Rad ohne Pedale zu wiegen?)

Bin gespannt auf Eure Tips und Erfahrungen,

danke 

Niros


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Oktober 2012)

niros schrieb:


> Kania ... aber hat ca. 1,2 kg mehr als isla
> (wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Rad ohne Pedale zu wiegen?)
> 
> Niros


 
Das stimmt nicht wirklich. Das Kaniabike 20 (399) wiegt 8,3kg, das Kania 20 Tuned ((mit Faltreifen) 429) wiegt 7,9kg (Herstellerangaben)
Pedale wiegen 290 Gramm (Herstellerangabe, ich habe nachgefragt)

Wenn beim Isla Beinn die relativ schmalen Reifen gegen genauso breite wie beim Kania 20 (20 x 1,75) ersetzt werden, sollten die beiden etwa gleich schwer sein.

Das Kaniabike Twenty Tuned meiner Tochter wiegt inkl. Vorder- und Rückreflektor, Speichenreflektoren, Klingel, und ziemlich massivem Ständer 8,4 Kg.

Qualitätsmäßig sollten beide auf ähnlich (sehr hohem) Niveau sein, ich habe noch kein Islabike live gesehen bzw. in den Fingern gehabt.

Im übrigen ist es bei sportlichen Erwachsenen Bikes üblich, ohne Pedale zu wiegen. Ich denke, weil die Kaniabikes vom Hersteller aus als sportliche Räder gesehen werden, machen die es genauso.

Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger:
Bevor ich die Optik (egal ob Isla oder Kania) mit festen Schutzblechen versaue, mache ich lieber bei Bedarf Plastik-Steckschutzbleche dran.
Ein Gepäckträger hat meines erachtens gar nichts am Kinderbike zu suchen. Alles, was für den Rucksack zu schwer oder zu groß ist, kommt nicht mit. Und es werden auch keine Freunde spazieren gefahren, und nachher wundert sich man über den Achter im Hinterrad.


----------



## Mamara (18. Oktober 2012)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Und es werden auch keine Freunde spazieren gefahren, und nachher wundert sich man über den Achter im Hinterrad.



Muttu besser einspeichen lernen...


----------



## shutupandride (24. November 2012)

Hi, 
kennt jmd zufällig die Oberrohrlänge des beinn 20" Large und die des beinn 20" Small?
Danke Euch!


----------



## alexx80 (24. November 2012)

Und viell die minimale Sattel Höhe beim beinn large? Ich weiß, die mindest Bein Länge ist gut angegeben, mich würd nur interessieren, wie stabil man dabei stehen kann, bzw ob die ganzen ballen am boden sind oder nur die Fußspitzen, meiner Tochter fehlen näml noch zweieinhalb cm bis Frühling u das s würd dann doch nicht mehr so lange passen... Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (24. November 2012)

Normal ist die angegebene Mindestbeinlänge so angegeben, dass die Füße den Boden erreichen, aber nicht flach aufstehen. Also eher gerade so Ballen.

Man kann da oft noch was rausholen, indem ein anderer Sattel (und ev. auch Stütze) montiert wird. Unter Umständen könnte für gewisse Zeit eine etwas kürzere Kurbel sinnvoll sein.


----------



## alexx80 (24. November 2012)

Danke! Hoffe noch auf einen wachstumsschub;-)


----------

